# Player Plus Strat (Ottawa) - Save $100 For Not Being A Dink



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

If I understand the ad correctly, he'll sell the guitar, gig bag, HSC & micro amp for $800 cash if you show up on time.

2021 Fender Player Plus Stratocaster - Candy Apple Red MIM MINT on Kijiji 2021 Fender Player Plus Stratocaster - Candy Apple Red MIM MINT | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

That is a great deal.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

An admirable seller


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Meeting him this afternoon to get it!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Meeting him this afternoon to get it!


Don't be late...or get lost. 😄


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

Good deal 👍


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I emailed him and offered $1000. Waiting to hearback, fingers crosssed. 🤣


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I emailed him and offered $1000. Waiting to hearback, fingers crosssed. 🤣


So, @Dan Caldwell posts that he’s picking it up soon and you offer above asking? Why? So you could initiate a potential bidding war? Or so you could buy it out from under him? Douchebag move!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@JBFairthorne I think he's just yanking chains with that post.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Possibly….but also a douchebag move. A simple, congratulations, let us know how it works out would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

I saw this posted and it turned my head. I already have a strat in my collection so I wasn't going to bite. Good luck to those interested...she's purrdddyyy! Ask if she's got a name.


----------

